# Isla Mujeres, Outta Here Update



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Fished 6 miles frion the bouy today. First hour caught a decent dolphin and a sail. Stayed in same area for next three hours, adding another dolphin and three more sails. Ended up with 2 for four dolphin and four for 8 sails. Pulled three fish off and had one double header and one triple. Really good fishing and cool to see lit up fish on the teaser and right behind the boat.

First Day sailfish










Playa Norte from entering Isla










Mochongo came out and went up the rigger, no sails










Iguana are everywhere










Last day we fished, fun fishing










Playa Norte from Enrique Lima's marina










Last night sunset










Heading back down for two weeks Jan 6, if you are on the island stop by Villa Vera Puerto Isla and say hello


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great Pat.

Glad someone is gettingo n the fish. Too windy and cold up here. You're missing it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a blast,I hope its going good off Marathon in 2 weeks.


----------

